# How to turn on font antialiasing for Linuxulator graphical applications?



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

The graphical based Linux applications run via Linuxulator doesn't respect the setting of XFCE4 Appearance or MATE Appearance of the FreeBSD system. Their fonts looked broken and very bad. It seemed they don't have antialiasing at all. How could I make them to use the proper font antialiasing? Please help.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 27, 2020)

Which applications?


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Which applications?


All of them. Any graphical based applications. e.g: the F4 IDE, Linux version, downloaded from here: https://github.com/xored/f4/releases
You will also need a Linux JDK.


----------



## shkhln (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh, Xored… No, thanks.


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Oh, Xored… No, thanks.


What's the problems with Xored? BTW, Xored no longer develop it anymore. Now SlimerDude maintains it: https://fantom.org/forum/topic/2792


----------



## Deleted member 63539 (Aug 27, 2020)

shkhln said:


> Oh, Xored… No, thanks.


OK. If Xored is the problem, what about other graphical applications? All of them, not just F4 IDE, have broken fonts with no antialiasing at all.


----------

